# Preorder the Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II and Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 7, 2018)

```
<p>You can now preorder the Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II and Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Preorder the Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III at <a href="https://www.adorama.com/ca702003isu.html?kbid=64393">Adorama</a></strong></li>
<li><strong>Preorder the Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II at <a href="https://www.adorama.com/ca7020042.html?kbid=64393">Adorama</a></strong></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## MikeD (Jun 7, 2018)

So I have a mint F2.8 II, and why do I want to upgrade to III? A new coating to keep the lens clean? I can't see any good specs on the canon web site.


----------



## padam (Jun 7, 2018)

MikeD said:


> So I have a mint F2.8 II, and why do I want to upgrade to III? A new coating to keep the lens clean? I can't see any good specs on the canon web site.


Yes, and to reduce ghosting and flare. Other than that (plus a different coloured paint) it is exactly the same as before.


----------



## whothafunk (Jun 7, 2018)

Upgrading to Mark III makes sense only for Mark I owners I guess, this is not even an incremental upgrade from II, its practically.. null.


----------



## RGF (Jun 8, 2018)

SURPRISE SURPRISE

The 70-200 F2.8 III is the same price as the 70-200 F2.8 IS II (before rebate).

What wrong Canon - not increasing your prices? Your 70-200 F2.8 is on par or superior to the Nikon version and significantly cheaper.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi RGF. 
I’m sure if you feel the new lens is underpriced Canon would happily receive your financial donation!  ;D ;D
Perhaps the difference in price is a result of ‘economies of scale’ I have no idea of how many 70-200 f2.8 lenses either company sells, but with Canon having a larger market share is it possible that they sell more of these? Also, there has been a lot of promotion of the fact that Canon has been automating more of their lens production system, maybe the MKIII is mostly to take advantage of the new production techniques? 
I for one welcome the lower prices although I shall not be rushing out to replace my MKII with a MKIII! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



RGF said:


> SURPRISE SURPRISE
> 
> The 70-200 F2.8 III is the same price as the 70-200 F2.8 IS II (before rebate).
> 
> What wrong Canon - not increasing your prices? Your 70-200 F2.8 is on par or superior to the Nikon version and significantly cheaper.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 8, 2018)

I suspect those complaining are mostly Mark II owners who now feel their prized lens has a lower resale value.

I doubt anyone except the ludicrously overpaid will upgrade the Mark II to the Mark III. But that wasn't the point.

I'm just glad that I *don't* have to upgrade mine


----------



## jcfalconer (Jun 8, 2018)

I don't see the free CarePak offer at Midwest Photo when I link to their site. Is there a promo code required?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jun 9, 2018)

RGF said:


> SURPRISE SURPRISE
> 
> The 70-200 F2.8 III is the same price as the 70-200 F2.8 IS II (before rebate).
> 
> What wrong Canon - not increasing your prices? Your 70-200 F2.8 is on par or superior to the Nikon version and significantly cheaper.


 Quotes like this, I hope you have stock in Canon.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 9, 2018)

I wonder will they phase out the 70-200 II once they run down the current stock.
Its probably a good time to pickup a new version II.
The reviews will be interesting, I wonder will they be able to show better image quality / sharpness etc.


----------



## padam (Jun 10, 2018)

It is possible that the production is now a bit better so there is less sample variation but only lensrentals do such tests.
And also more consistent AF like this test claims
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9a60TlV41U

But of course if you can get the earlier version for significantly less, then it is a better investment.


----------



## eninja (Jun 11, 2018)

Maybe Canon noticed that they are losing some market to the competitor on this range, because some buyers prefer recent release products.

Someone on the top marketing position have said: "Time to refresh the product, whatever the case".


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 11, 2018)

As someone stated in the previous thread, Canon does NOT need one single mark ii user to upgrade for them to sell a lot of lenses. It is a consistently selling lens (and a staple for pros) so any future users who would have continued to buy the mark ii will now buy the mark iii instead. It also might be a good time for users of mark i IS or the older non-IS (which includes me) to finally upgrade.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 11, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> I suspect those complaining are mostly Mark II owners who now feel their prized lens has a lower resale value.
> 
> I doubt anyone except the ludicrously overpaid will upgrade the Mark II to the Mark III. But that wasn't the point.
> 
> I'm just glad that I *don't* have to upgrade mine



yes.... just like I need a new car because this year's model has wifi


----------



## DaveGrice (Jun 11, 2018)

The new lens is painted Sony-white, so... I will feel less compelled to look hard at changing to Sony?


----------



## slclick (Jun 18, 2018)

I think the f/4 II could blow away the Tammy G2 2.8.....someone tell me I'm wrong


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 18, 2018)

slclick said:


> I think the f/4 II could blow away the Tammy G2 2.8.....someone tell me I'm wrong



Depends on what you mean by blow away. If you are referring to sharpness, AF accuracy/consistency, build quality, IS effectiveness, etc. then you may very well be right.

But if you are referring to how nice the f/2.8 output looks... :

- A


----------

